# Chuckles has been moonlighting....?



## Zwiefel (Nov 26, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;VBmCJEehYtU]http://youtu.be/VBmCJEehYtU[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 26, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;uNaHzwkDOIk]http://youtu.be/uNaHzwkDOIk[/video]


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 27, 2015)

I saw this thread title and instantly thought of the movie "shakes the clown"


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 27, 2015)

Holy SH!T Danny!! That is awesome!

To be clear. He is an imposter. While I am disappointed that somebody stole my act at least he did it with a solid band. 

Great share.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am obsessed with this Puddles guy now. 
My wife hates that I turn all of her songs into lounge act covers when I sing them while we're in the car. Daughter loves it though. I just wish I had this guy's voice! Maybe she'd appreciate my intentions more...


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 27, 2015)

As a trained singer with similar inclinations I feel very confident that if you had the voice of your dreams it would still annoy the crap out of your wife. And your co-workers. 

Something that was an assett 10 years ago when we met has evolved into a liability that must be managed. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 27, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> Holy SH!T Danny!! That is awesome!
> 
> To be clear. He is an imposter. While I am disappointed that somebody stole my act at least he did it with a solid band.
> 
> Great share.



PMJ is definitely one of my current obsessions. Glad I could put a smile on your face.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 27, 2015)

I gotta be honest, the fact that she gets annoyed is most likely what makes it so entertaining for me. Yup, I'm _that_ husband. 
Sadly, it's rare when I sing at work. It scares my staff. Apparently loud operatic vocals (I have a rather deep voice I'm told) are a shade out of fashion currently.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the shared vids. Enjoyed them


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 2, 2015)

The first vid was pretty good. It would have been better if the left backgrounsinger wasn't obscured by the mic. She is hot as f....!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 2, 2015)

mhpr262 said:


> The first vid was pretty good. It would have been better if the left backgrounsinger wasn't obscured by the mic. She is hot as f....!


Then you'll probably like this one:

[video=youtube;Nz-OMn1o22Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-OMn1o22Y[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 2, 2015)

Like that one Danny. Cutie


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 2, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Then you'll probably like this one:
> 
> [video=youtube;Nz-OMn1o22Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-OMn1o22Y[/video]


I still prefer the Wierd Al version


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 2, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I still prefer the Wierd Al version



I had forgotten about that one...one of his better, recent tracks for sure.

This is probably my favorite from PMJ:

[video=youtube;sB6HY8r983c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB6HY8r983c[/video]


----------

